# Würth Kalender 2014



## inde1052 (23 Mai 2014)

Kennt jemand die nett aussehende Dame aus Mai aus dem Kalender 2014 mit Namen?

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Mai 2014)

Wenn du den Kalender hast, stehen auf der letzten Seite immer die Namen der Models.


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Mai 2014)

Die diesjährigen Models sind Jessica Perez, Rayla Jacundá und Samantha Ahrens.

Google oder das Board führen dich dann zur Richtigen


----------



## Toolman (24 Mai 2014)

Leider tauchen die Bilder so gut wie nie in guter Qualität im Internet auf 

Ich vermute du meinst diese Dame hier



 

Das ist *Rayla Jacundá*


----------



## inde1052 (29 Mai 2014)

genau die Dame minte ich vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------

